# Bloede Fragen stellen...

## disi

ich weiss, die IRC Probleme sollten hier nicht hinueberschwappen

trotzdem fuehre ich mich von becks persoenlich angegriffen, Waehrend ich im X-Chat war crashte X und ich musste den x-server gestarten.

Meine erste Reaktion war, warum crashed nun mein X, wo ich gerade erst einen bug auf gentoo-sources-r2 gemeldet hatte.

Da kam Becks nur so, warum sollte X crashen

ich ihm den crashlog praesentiert

seine Antwort: warum soll das der kenel sein?

ich hatte dann versucht mich zu erklaeren das ich nicht happy bin mit dem kernel und er hatte nur immer seine Fragen wiederholt (ich hasse das).

nun scheine ich gebannt zu sein aus gentoo.de? auspolitikal reasons? wtf

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin disi,

ich kann in #gentoo.de keinen Ban erkennen und das Backlog gibt auch nichts her.

Im allgemeinen sind hat es sicher wenig Zweck, sich hier auszukotzen. Wir können das hier zur Kenntnis nehmen, mehr aber auch nicht. 

Allgemeiner Teil:

Im IRC ist der Tonfall bisweilen nunmal etwas rüde. Wer das nicht mag, der sollte besser in den Foren bleiben. Ich könnte da jetzt mit alten Platitüden um mich werden (»if you can't stand the heat leave the kitchen«), aber die Erfahrung muss wohl jeder selber machen.

Bestes Rezept: Kiste ausschalten, pennen gehen und am nächsten morgen drüber lachen.

So, das war der allgemeine Teil. Jetzt zum Inhaltlichen:

Die eigentliche Frage, warum die aktuellen Gentoo-sources bzw. der daraus resultierende Kernel etwas mit Deinem Xorg-Crash zu tun haben soll, konntst Du auf mehrfache Rückfrage nicht beantworten. Und ich mutmasse, Du wirst auch heute arge Schwierigkeiten mit der Beantwortung dieser Frage haben. Ich seh im ganzen Backlog jetzt überhaupt nichts, wegen dessen man hier so'n Fass aufmachen muss.

Der Tenor nach Deinem /quit ging jedenfalls von "Der ist doch eigentlich ein netter Typ" bishin zu "Der ist bestimmt total betrunken". 

Immer locker bleiben ...

----------

## Uli Sing

Ich denke, ich muss dringend mal in den IRC. Klingt vielversprechend.  :Very Happy: 

Hör auf das, was cryptohappen da schreibt und lass Dich ned ärgern. Andere ärgern macht erheblich mehr Spaß.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## disi

Bitte ganzen thread loeschen, ich war nicht gebannt und habe das alles nur in den falschen Hals bekommen und war total betrunken und wie bekks richtig erkannte war es ein seqfault also normaler runtime error und hat nichts mit dem kernel zu tun.

Also tut mir Leid bekks und irc   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## misterjack

 *disi wrote:*   

> Bitte ganzen thread loeschen

 

Nicht schon wieder   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Genau, weiss doch jeder, dass zum Thread-löschen erst der Betreff geändert werden muss  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 *disi wrote:*   

> Bitte ganzen thread loeschen

 

YMMD   :Laughing: 

----------

## Erdie

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *disi wrote:*   Bitte ganzen thread loeschen 
> 
> Nicht schon wieder    

 

Wieso? War doch ganz lustig  :Wink: 

----------

